# What was the most dissapointing ending to an anime/manga?



## kanpyo7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Busou Renkin for me, not actually getting to see the epic hyped up final battle between Kazuki and Victor was BS and just terrible writing.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 15, 2007)

Getbackers anime.

And only because it is fresh in my mind 666satan manga. That shit was fucking retarded.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Shuntensatsu said:


> And only because it is fresh in my mind 666satan manga. That shit was fucking retarded.



Oh? Personally I thought it was one of the best endings I've ever read...but whatever. Poeple have different opinions I guess.


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 16, 2007)

The Girls Bravo anime ending was pretty good but the manga ending was lacking climax.


----------



## Highmura (Dec 16, 2007)

I think Death Note.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 16, 2007)

The ending to the Mai Hime ending was so lame.  There was tons of character death and development, and it was pretty much scrapped in the last episode for the sake of a happy ending.  It was a really bad and unnecessary decision imo.

Samurai Champloo's ending was pretty lame, but then again that series hardly had a plot to begin with.


----------



## MdB (Dec 16, 2007)

666 Satan, shit was too rushed.


----------



## Gene (Dec 16, 2007)

Mai-HiME
s-cry-ed
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Kumanri (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh ho... Slamdunk definitely.

Shohoku team crashed out of the Nationals championship just because Sakuragi was injured and Mitsui was fatigue after the match with Sannou? I don't buy that!!! Also, I'd love to see Kainan's match in the finals and see why they lost to the national champion. How could Kainan possibly lose??? 

Oh yeah, what happened to the Winter matches too?!


----------



## Cooli (Dec 16, 2007)

S-Cry-Ed
Cowboy Bebop
Blood+
Rurouni Kenshin
Some Others but cant remember the name


----------



## fxu (Dec 16, 2007)

Highmura said:


> I think Death Note.



Are you fucking kidding me ?

ahmahgawd.. Deathnote was one of the best endings.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 16, 2007)

Ranma 1/2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2007)

1.666satan
2.blue dragon manga (these first two had the exact same copout ending)

3.chrno crusade anime (every good guy except one is dead and the badguy is still healthy as ever)

4.inuyasha anime(speaks for itself)

5.trinity blood 

6.big O (wouldent have had a problem with this one if the third season had come out, now its just unfinished.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2007)

Easily Fire Candy. This manga has the worst ending I've read in any manga. Gets to me every time I think about it.


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2007)

Death Note


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 16, 2007)

666 Satan, it ended way too sudden. Everything post-timeskip was rushed.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 16, 2007)

i acutally laughed seeing lights death face. but trinity bloods anime ending makes you think theres gonna be a sequel, but theres not.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 16, 2007)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Inyusha
blue dragon manga

I stopped reading 666satan a while ago so can't commit.

Deathnote ending was greatness. Rurouni Kenshin ended for me when the Dark Manslayer  psycho died. Cowboy Bebop....ARE YOU FUCKING SERIES!!! Spike died like a man, he had so much FUCKING GAR IN THAT ENDING THAT YOU HAD TO BE GAY NOT TO LIKE THAT ENDING!!!!!


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

s-cry-ed
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Death note
Cowboy Bebop
chrono crusade
Air 
I don't like sad endings.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 16, 2007)

Shuntensatsu said:


> And only because it is fresh in my mind 666satan manga. That shit was fucking retarded.



Same here. Shit was terribly rushed.



The Demon of the Shadows said:


> Cowboy Bebop



*WHAAAAAAAATTT?!!*


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 16, 2007)

I count the movie as the End of Evangelion...and saying Cowboy Bebop had a bad ending, wow man.

S-Cry-Ed did have a terrible ending but I thought the whole show was mediocre.  I never watched Kenshins's anime ending but I'm sure it was bad since it was all filler after Shisio.

Claymore's anime ending was shitty too.  Suddenly it turned all cliche shounen with random power ups.  A very bad end for that series..


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 16, 2007)

Manga of Hikaru no Go, it just left too many unanswered questions. It just suddenly ended even though a lot of characters were just introduced like the Korean go player Yongha. But overall it was a great series.


----------



## TargaryenX (Dec 17, 2007)

Berserk anime. It's basically just "everyone dies", since you don't get to see what happens afterwards (yes, I know the manga is awesome). I wish they would have held off on producing it until they had more manga to work with.


----------



## I (Dec 17, 2007)

The ending of FMA...


----------



## Miracle (Dec 17, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop (definite disappointment).
Vash the Stampede Anime
Trinity Blood


----------



## I (Dec 17, 2007)

The end of the all time favorite yu-Yu Hakusho is dissapointing too...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok seriously someone needs to explain Cowboy Bebop having a bad ending because I think you're dead wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2007)

WTF something tells me you guys dont know what real bad endings are if your pulling out 

trigun
yuyuhakusho
and FMA...of course i can see kindof with FMA cause people were waiting for something between winry and ed in the movie..


----------



## Zephos (Dec 17, 2007)

How can anyone hate Bebop's ending?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 17, 2007)

The way the crew broke up and how Spike went to go take down the sydnicate all by himself just to die in the end by vicious was very disappointing.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 17, 2007)

Miracle said:


> The way the crew broke up and how Spike went to go take down the sydnicate all by himself just to die in the end by vicious was very disappointing.



You can't be dissapointed without having expected something.
Which would have been what exactly?
The entrie series was leading up to that.
They forshadowed Spike's death multiple tiems from the first episode on.


----------



## Miracle (Dec 17, 2007)

Are you saying that spike's past coming back was foreshadowing his death?
How?


----------



## I (Dec 17, 2007)

Cowboy Bebop had 21-27 episodes only i think...


----------



## Zephos (Dec 17, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Are you saying that spike's past coming back was foreshadowing his death?
> How?



Thats not what I'm talking about at all.
Are you honestly telling me you didn't notice any forshadowing?
Not even as obvious as the old indian man in the first episode telling him he would die when he met a certain woman?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I knew Spike was represented as a star from the start and the star that dies in the ending supports this claim. It's the way he went out and the ending seemed rushed to me. I would have liked more episodes to see the Bebop crew together some more.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 17, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Yes I knew Spike was represented as a star from the start and the star that dies in the ending supports this claim. It's the way he went out and the ending seemed rushed to me. I would have liked more episodes to see the Bebop crew together some more.



26 epsiodes wasn't enough?


----------



## I (Dec 17, 2007)

Zephos said:


> 26 epsiodes wasn't enough?



It's not yet enough, they didn't show what happened to his partner and others...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know what you two are talking about.  All the crew's plots had been resolved already.  Ed found her father and had left the crew; Faye discovered her past; Jet had Black Dog Serenade, you can't ask for more than that.

Spike's fate was foreshadowed from the beginning and it was executed brilliantly.  Wanting there to be more episodes has nothing to do with how good the ending is.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 17, 2007)

fma.....the end just made me sad....but it was good apart from that.


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 17, 2007)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 17, 2007)

Manga - 666 Satan, Kilico, Blame!, Fire Candy

Anime - Cowboy Bebop, Berserk, N.G. Evangelion, S.E. Lain, Gantz

btw, I like most dissapointing ending


----------



## Kuroro (Dec 17, 2007)

S-Cry-Ed, Togari, Neon Genesis Evengelion.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2007)

WTF is with people and the Bebop ending, I thought it was perfect, and exactaly what i expected happening.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Dec 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me what was so bad about the 666 ending? Really, I mean I know it would have been SO much better if there was an extra scene where Ruby and Jio kiss and die in each others arms or something. But that's the only thing wrong with it.

That aside, I thought it was a fantastic ending to a fantastic series.

P.S: And I agree, Bebops ending was awesome.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 18, 2007)

kanpyo7 said:


> Can someone tell me what was so bad about the 666 ending? Really, I mean I know it would have been SO much better if there was an extra scene where Ruby and Jio kiss and die in each others arms or something. But that's the only thing wrong with it.
> 
> That aside, I thought it was a fantastic ending to a fantastic series.




(Right now I'm just basing this off the raw, but considering how rushed the TS has been I doubt I'll feel any different once the translation pops up):


-Crappy "fight" between Jio and Satan, which ends in a terribly cliche "friends pop out of nowhere to help good guy win"

-Lack of Ruby/Jio. It was clear that throughout the series these 2 had the closest bond. For it to end the way it did was...very unsatisfying.

-Random epilogue scene with Ball, his bitch triclops wife and his children. I like Ball, but what the hell happened to the other characters?

I've been disappointed with 666 Satan ever since the TS. It's like all of a sudden shit goes down but there were hardly any epic fights (aside from Kujaku/Kirin), villains were fucking laughable and their goals were damn boring. Everything about it screams "rush-job" and the last chapter the cherry on top.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 18, 2007)

yuyu hakushow had a awful ending... i thought fate/stay nights ending was pretty lame considering all the possibilities of having any wish you want granted.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

Botzu said:


> yuyu hakushow had a awful ending... i thought fate/stay nights ending was pretty lame considering all the possibilities of having any wish you want granted.



The Fate ending sucked because they didn't have the Unlimited Blade Works or Heaven's Feel endings.


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 18, 2007)

I never read the manga ending of Yu Yu Hakusho, but I thought the anime ending was great.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Trigun Anime - * It just seemed very...I can't describe it...but why in Gods name would you think Knives would change his ways after several centuries of loathing and despising humanity, murdering your friends, making people in to assassins...basically ruining your goddamn life.....

*Trinity Blood Anime - * It was built up so much and then...the final fight with Abel and Cain was poor - cos you hardly see any of it! And then it's just...over...and you think there'll be more but...no...it's over....

*s-CRY-ed -* Bland ending for what is basically a RAWR! Smash! Anime anyway....


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 19, 2007)

devil may cry ending i have to say 

they didnt show him in demon form properly.. having played all the recent games of dmc, i was really pissed off...


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 19, 2007)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *Trigun Anime - * It just seemed very...I can't describe it...but why in Gods name would you think Knives would change his ways after several centuries of loathing and despising humanity, murdering your friends, making people in to assassins...basically ruining your goddamn life.....



Yup, and don't forget trigun ends when wolfwood(president of GAR) dies.


----------



## Ork (Dec 20, 2007)

The Faint Smile said:


> Claymore's anime ending was shitty too.  Suddenly it turned all cliche shounen with random power ups.  A very bad end for that series..



THe anime yah, they ran out of manga and the studio just made up the rest.


----------



## kunaitoe (Dec 20, 2007)

DeathNote and Cowboy Bebop simply because they ended at all!


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 23, 2007)

the end of anime inuyasha was so fked up.....i didn't understood why they didn't continued....because inuyasha was such a cool anime


----------



## Traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> The Fate ending sucked because they didn't have the Unlimited Blade Works or Heaven's Feel endings.



They would have to make 3 different series for that  because it wasn't just the endings that were differen't...

Any more on topic:
*Ranma 1/2* Was the worst ending I had ever seen for a manga/anime. It was rushed, the battles were unnecessary and crappy, didn't have the trademark humor from the first parts, way too open, didn't leave you satasfied, and you suddenly found out that no character development ever happened. 
This is coming from someone who liked the Pirates of the Caribbean 2 ending.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 24, 2007)

c3zz4rr said:


> the end of anime inuyasha was so fked up.....i didn't understood why they didn't continued....because inuyasha was such a cool anime








...for the love of god please tell me this was a joke.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 24, 2007)

*just read 666Satan's ending*

Jesus Christ, that shit was beyond rushed.

Shit, the whole time skip was moving far too quickly.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2007)

i also finished 666 and felt it was disappointing, i also felt fma / fatestaynight/ tsukihime lunar legend endings in the anime where disappointing
and king of bandit jing, it never really had to much plot, but seventh heaven still left much unanswered


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Dec 24, 2007)

Full Metal Alchemist, the anime of course.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 24, 2007)

The Getbackers anime: it left a lot of plotholes.
Shaman King manga: I wanted to see results.
Ranma 1/2: what the fuck was that.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2007)

Manga: 666satan
Anime:Trigun 

^^ Both pretty awesome except the endings ^^ 

I don't get why people say that S-Cry-Ed had a bad ending, I liked it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 24, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> I don't get why people say that S-Cry-Ed had a bad ending, I liked it.



Cause kazuma and ryuho basiclly fought till they died


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 26, 2007)

Hikaru No Go had the worst ending ever. It wasnt even an ending it just stopped.


----------



## yukito (Dec 26, 2007)

Shaman King and Rurouni Kenshin. I hate that girl Kenshin ended up with. And what happened to Sano?


----------



## Zetton (Dec 26, 2007)

Tokko. The anime ending was absurdly disappointing >_<; It was as if they fast forwarded the anime and forgot to mention how they got out of the place, and how one of the 'dead' characters came back alive in the next 10 seconds   It was horrible. The anime had potential but meh, it sucked balls.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 26, 2007)

666 Satan's ending was so disappointing and extremely rushed. :\ 
 I mean, WHAT THE SHIT. 

 I don't finish a lot of anime so I can't say much for endings, but I had a love/hate thing going on with Karin's anime ending.

 It was extremely heart-warming and cute, but all that built-up drama was pretty dumb if none of Karin's family actually died after they had been shot (hell, Ren got shot three times in the chest and got up like it was nothing). 

Also, while the way the bad guy got beaten was funny, it's kinda stupid too. 

 Oh well, Karin is supposed to be a comedy. It starts as comedy and ends as comedy.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 26, 2007)

cowboy bebop had one of the best endings ever IMO. worst endings from the top of my head.

akira: should have been deeper like the manga.

nge: the series ending sucked, the movies ending wasn't anything better. 

deathnote: series should have stopped after the death of L. 

fotns: how far did julia get blown away too? ken kept on looking during the ending. 

chrono crusade: how sad can an ending be?

damn , i forgot kenshin the ova ending, the one where he gets sick and dies. fuck that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2007)

lol i agree with the kenshin OVA, what a way for an own character like kenshin to go out..

Btw, the manga ending was pretty pwn.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 26, 2007)

i just finished reading 666 satans last chapter a couple mins ago, that was fucking garbage . it was ended way to soon ..


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Dec 26, 2007)

s-CRY-ed

It would've been awsome if they had just left out the part about the mainland's secret plan that we never see because it's THE LAST EPISODE!



> deathnote: series should have stopped after the death of L.



For me, it did. >.>


----------



## Kyosythe (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought Elfen Lied could have ended better, personally.


----------



## P.I.G (Dec 26, 2007)

death note. they made kira look like a bitch in the last 3 volumes. his death couldn't be anymore lame.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2007)

Kyosythe said:


> I thought Elfen Lied could have ended better, personally.



trust me the anime ending ended better then could have been expected compared to what happend in the manga


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 26, 2007)

I actually liked the deathnote ending, I know a lot of people didn't but I personally saw a lot of irony in the way he died. It was kind of refreashing because you rarely get to see super bad characters like Light get taken down by a bullet. It was sort of like a wake up call, reminding you that everyone's human in the end. 

Scryed was stupid, it felt like they just told a part of the story and never really finished it.

I didn't get the ending of Paranoia agent and it didn't really help me understand anything. I don't know maybe I just need to rewatch it. 

Chrono crusade, what was the whole point in the entire story? Seriously it just made me upset.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 26, 2007)

NGE (Yes, congratulations, Shinji) the movie is just as confusing

666 satan (rushed, and he even added more stuff..."Freedom" program, Planet Eden etc.)

Hikaru No Go

Shaman King


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 26, 2007)

Lilykt7 said:


> Chrono crusade, what was the whole point in the entire story? Seriously it just made me upset.



Read tha manga, the anime makes a complete mockery of the entire series.

Chrno crusade is the only manga i can honestly say i have ever paid for.(all 8 softcover volumes of it) And i don't consider even a penny wasted.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 27, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> Read tha manga, the anime makes a complete mockery of the entire series.
> 
> Chrno crusade is the only manga i can honestly say i have ever paid for.(all 8 softcover volumes of it) And i don't consider even a penny wasted.



Nah I didn't mind the story, it's just the way it ended that bothered me. I meant what was the whole point of their journey and their deepening relationship if it was just gonna end like that. 
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2007)

I forgot to add the Death Note ending.  That was complete shit.


----------



## Zephos (Dec 27, 2007)

P.I.G said:


> death note. they made kira look like a bitch in the last 3 volumes. his death couldn't be anymore lame.



I agree, it didn't help that Near and Mellow both sucked immense balls.
They bitch up Light, completely pissed that black haired Light fan guy's character down the toilet, and the thing they caught him on was unsatisfyingly simple.
And they never really resolved or made you think one iota about the moral themes. It was all "HAHAHA GOOD HAS TRIUMPHED LOL, LOOK AT HOW EVIL IS PEEING ITS PANTS AND CRYING".
Black and white was the last thing it shouldv'e ended on.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 27, 2007)

Death Note. 

Simply wow.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 27, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> cowboy bebop had one of the best endings ever IMO. worst endings from the top of my head.
> 
> akira: should have been deeper like the manga.
> 
> ...



Yeah that Ova had its nice moments but it was a really stupid way to end the series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2007)

Death Note's ending made me want to vomit in outrage. I mean...wtf? Pre-timeskip Light would've beat Near and Mello within 3 chapters. Giving Near what amounted to psychic powers and super guessing=SHIT.

Oh yeah...Ichigo 100%'s ending was pretty ass, too. 

Pretty Face had what amounted to the mangaka saying "Fuck it, I'm not doing this manga anymore"...here's some crap I put together that won't satisfy anyone.

Worst ending ever? Ranma 1/2. That wasn't even an ending!


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 27, 2007)

you know what the worst part about deathnote was? i even made a thread about it long ago when i was reading the manga. after the first L dies (and the series should have ended) yagami becomes stupid for a reason. there was a huge mistake made by the author of the manga. don't know how many of you realized this, but yagami had his father find out mellos name. this would technically mean yagami had the power (as he demonstrated earlier in the manga) to write in the notebook that mello should go and find the other one known as L and kill him and himself. everybody knows how he fucked up big time. fuck these lil kids, near should have been killed too.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 27, 2007)

Death Note's ending was just.... I _really_ did not like it. The whole thing went into the dumpster after L died. Anything before that however, was freaking epic.

But the most annoying ending of any manga for me is definitely Slam Dunk. It was just so God damn unsatisfying, with wayyy to many things that needed to be cleared up but were not.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And what's with all the people saying Cowboy Bebop? Sure imo they could have done better - Samurai Champloo is a testament to that - but it was in no way bad. Seriously I just don't get it.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 27, 2007)

Zephos said:


> I agree, it didn't help that Near and Mellow both sucked immense balls.
> They bitch up Light, completely pissed that black haired Light fan guy's character down the toilet, and the thing they caught him on was unsatisfyingly simple.
> And they never really resolved or made you think one iota about the moral themes. It was all "HAHAHA GOOD HAS TRIUMPHED LOL, LOOK AT HOW EVIL IS PEEING ITS PANTS AND CRYING".
> Black and white was the last thing it shouldv'e ended on.



I never thought of it like that. I agree that at the beginning it felt like there was really no good or evil but in the end I guess I just sort of unconciously saw Light as being evil. It would have been cool if the Mangaka had found a way to end it on an uncertain note. 
I still think it was a pretty ok ending though.


----------



## Monna (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanted to see Light's victory. His ideal world sounded pretty interesting and I wanted to see how that would turn out.


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 27, 2007)

My most dissapointing ending was when Hidan was left in the Hole


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 28, 2007)

remember that ideal worlds under madmen obsessed with power don't really turn out all that good..of course somebody probably would have betrayed him and destroyed the note eventually


----------



## Zephos (Dec 28, 2007)

I wanted Light to be victorius over Near and Mello, have his utopia rise....
But then some plot twist occurs like he fills the notebook up eventually, so Ryuck takes it back and writes Light's name on the back or something...
I don't know. 
A death based on karma and playing around with powers of demons ultimately toppling Light would have been better and MUCH more fitting than just being outsmarted by a snot-nosed shit character like Near.
It would have been perfectly fitting "Humans can't play god" type of message.
What do we get from the real ending?
"LIGHT MAHH BOII, YOU HAFF BEEN BAMBOOZLED BY THE GAY POWER OF MELLO AND NEAR WORKIN TOGETHER "


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2007)

Zephos said:


> I wanted Light to be victorius over Near and Mello, have his utopia rise....
> But then some plot twist occurs like he fills the notebook up eventually, so Ryuck takes it back and writes Light's name on the back or something...
> I don't know.
> A death based on karma and playing around with powers of demons ultimately toppling Light would have been better and MUCH more fitting than just being outsmarted by a snot-nosed shit character like Near.
> ...



God tell me about it.  The ending was complete shit...


----------



## fship_art (Dec 28, 2007)

666 satan is too rushed


----------



## Kage no Yume (Dec 28, 2007)

Nothing...*absolutely nothing*...can compare to horrible disappointment that was Hikaru no Go's ending.  I mean...WTF!  

Just imagine One Piece ending right after the crew meets Aokiji, or Naruto ending as soon as the Sasuke vs Naruto fight finished, or Hunter x Hunter ending when Killua and Gon met Kaito.  That's how badly it ended.  Such a thing shouldn't even be called an ending so much as a cut-off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2007)

The saddest thing about the Death Note manga ending is that the movie's ending(L wins!) was about ten trillion billion million times better.

The fuckin movie wrote a better ending!


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2007)

huh the movie had a better ending?

hmm i may actually watch it 

i thought 666 satan was pretty shitty

and hiroku no go was like wtf... after meeting up he just stops ... way to leave it at that


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 29, 2007)

we should do a best ending ever thread


----------



## sundis (Jan 1, 2008)

GTO would have been better if Onizuka died. Not that I dont like him, but storywise it would have made a much stronger impact. The fact that he not only didnt die, but left while apparently "dead" and then rode into a burning building was pretty ridiculous. 

The whole ending wasnt surpising at all, it had a "been there, done that" feeling. Very unsatisfying.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 1, 2008)

Death Note- What the hell happened to the moral ambiquity?

FMA anime- London... WUH?!?! Thank god for the far superior manga...

666 Satan- Its like Kishi got bored and just rushed the last 10 chapters.

Hikaru no Go- Cutoff endings annoy me.

Shaman King- Cutoff endings REALLY annoy me.

Eureka 7 manga- Changed way too much from the anime.

TTGL anime- Hobo Simon = Fail.

Bleach- I'm calling this one now.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2008)

Kage no Yume said:


> Nothing...*absolutely nothing*...can compare to horrible disappointment that was Hikaru no Go's ending.  I mean...WTF!
> 
> Just imagine One Piece ending right after the crew meets Aokiji, or Naruto ending as soon as the Sasuke vs Naruto fight finished, or Hunter x Hunter ending when Killua and Gon met Kaito.  That's how badly it ended.  Such a thing shouldn't even be called an ending so much as a cut-off.


Watch the Shadow Star Narutaru anime.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Jan 2, 2008)

Death Note was sooooo dissapointing. After all of the great planning that we had seen throughout the series(ex the bus scene with Ray Penbar), the end was kind of like blah. I really wanted to see Light kill Near and become the God of the new world. It's too bad...


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

Flame of Recca and Death Note... well i got more, but that's just the two i can think of in a second


----------



## Akatora (Jan 2, 2008)

Well in a way Trinity Blood anime.

Having the hero and the villain end with a draw with both surviving left the threat for humanity unsolved.

THough could be a sign of a future return to anime...(doubtfull) atleast the novels and manga do better.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone that said Death Note. 

I also wasn't satisfied with the Fruits Basket ending, mostly because it felt rushed, and Momiji, my favorite character, was the only one not to get a happy ending.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gundam seed destiny- ruined the entire series for me 
Hot Gimmick- she ended up with the biggest jerk of a boy friend


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jan 7, 2008)

666 Satan, Inuyasha.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 7, 2008)

Mermaid Saga, because it doesn't really have an ending. I was waiting for months for the fifth volume to be released, when I realised it was not there... ^^;;


----------



## ナルヒナ (Jan 7, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Mai-HiME
Ranma 1/2
Fate/Stay Night
Samurai Champloo


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 7, 2008)

Death Note >_< Light dies


----------



## lavi69 (Jan 8, 2008)

I hated the wolfs rain ending. and i dislike most good anime and manga ending, just because i like them


----------



## SilverHalo (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed the second part of Death Note, including the ending.  I didn't see a "Good wins, we're all happy!" message at all.  To me, there was just as much moral ambiguity at the end as there was in the beginning.  Kira's vision of justice is competing with the police force's view of justice, just as it was throughout the manga.  Furthermore, Light as an additional wrinkle by pointing out that Near doesn't really seem motivated by a desire to make the world better; he really just wants to be the one to defeat Kira.  Near counters by claiming that Light's simply a mass-murderer with a god complex.  The reader is still open to decide which side he agrees with, regardless of what happens to either party.  In the end, Matsuda sides with Near.  This probably isn't because Mastsuda is morally opposed to Kira (we've seen that he's actually sympathetic).  Instead, it's because he feels so betrayed by Light.  Light came close to beating Near, but came up just short for reasons beyond his control.  I don't see any endorsement for either side in the ending.

In the end, Light is still what he was in the beginning of the series: an arrogant child. I've also never bought the argument that Light is out of character in the ending. After all, we see him getting pretty riled up when L first tricks him on TV and after L reveals himself at the University. So I feel that there's definately evidence to show that Light could conceivable lose it in a situation where he's actually LOST.

Think about it, Light doesn't lose at any other point during the manga, so we really don't know for sure how he would act. The longer he operates freely as Kira, and the more public support he recieves, the more arrogant he becomes. All the while, L/Near have basically zeroed in on him. It was really only a matter of time before they reached a direct conflict in which one party had to be defeated.

You'll also notice that Light maintains his cool, collected persona, even after admitting that he is Kira. It's this arrogance that makes him believe that he can either talk his way out of the situation or use his hidden piece of Note to kill Near and escape. He ONLY loses it after it becomes clear that he's completely lost; that all of his hard work has been for nothing. It's here that we see the arrogant, gifted Light faced with failure for the first time. As could be suspected, his reaction to this situation isn't pretty, nor is it as "cool" as some people would like. But, to me, it is definitely an in character response for somebody who believes himself to be a God, who has apparently NEVER lost before, and is faced with his own death.

Anyway, the FMA anime ending is hands-down the worst in my book.


----------



## I (Jan 12, 2008)

Zombie Powder... They say that the story is not yet finished, but I think it's already the end, they already found the friend of Gamma that can heal the brother of the girl(forgot her name)... But it's still dissapointing, they didn't get all of the ring of the dead(I forgot the name too)...


----------



## Proxy (Jan 12, 2008)

Death Note's ending was good, yet bad. I wanted Light to be shown in jail and suffering for all he's done. Still, seeing Ryuk writing down his name was worth it.

To me, the worst ending to an anime *has* to be Inuyasha. After watching all of those episodes, expecting to see Naraku's death, he escaped? That was a waste of time in watching that.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 12, 2008)

cHiBi_gOtH said:


> Zombie Powder... They say that the story is not yet finished, but I think it's already the end, they already found the friend of Gamma that can heal the brother of the girl(forgot her name)... But it's still dissapointing, they didn't get all of the ring of the dead(I forgot the name too)...



The story isn't finished. It was cancelled.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 13, 2008)

1. Full Metal Alchemist. C'mon, parallel world?!!  It would've been okay if Edward would have stayed in Shamballa with everyone else, but NOOOO...

2. Death Note. He had Near. He fuckin' had him, and because of an unnecessary plot twist he lost. BS.


----------



## qks (Jan 13, 2008)

saint_Reginold said:


> Death Note was sooooo dissapointing. After all of the great planning that we had seen throughout the series(ex the bus scene with Ray Penbar), the end was kind of like blah. I really wanted to see Light kill Near and become the God of the new world. It's too bad...



agree 100%


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 13, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Death Note's ending was good, yet bad. I wanted Light to be shown in jail and suffering for all he's done. Still, seeing Ryuk writing down his name was worth it.
> 
> To me, the worst ending to an anime *has* to be Inuyasha. After watching all of those episodes, expecting to see Naraku's death, he escaped? That was a waste of time in watching that.



Wait. Inuyasha has ended? Naraku escaped?! WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 13, 2008)

> I guess I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed the second part of Death Note, including the ending. I didn't see a "Good wins, we're all happy!" message at all. To me, there was just as much moral ambiguity at the end as there was in the beginning. Kira's vision of justice is competing with the police force's view of justice, just as it was throughout the manga. Furthermore, Light as an additional wrinkle by pointing out that Near doesn't really seem motivated by a desire to make the world better; he really just wants to be the one to defeat Kira. Near counters by claiming that Light's simply a mass-murderer with a god complex. The reader is still open to decide which side he agrees with, regardless of what happens to either party. In the end, Matsuda sides with Near. This probably isn't because Mastsuda is morally opposed to Kira (we've seen that he's actually sympathetic). Instead, it's because he feels so betrayed by Light. Light came close to beating Near, but came up just short for reasons beyond his control. I don't see any endorsement for either side in the ending.
> 
> In the end, Light is still what he was in the beginning of the series: an arrogant child. I've also never bought the argument that Light is out of character in the ending. After all, we see him getting pretty riled up when L first tricks him on TV and after L reveals himself at the University. So I feel that there's definately evidence to show that Light could conceivable lose it in a situation where he's actually LOST.
> 
> ...



you somehow read my thoughts and put them to paper! ( im not to good at explaining things.)


----------



## piccun? (Jan 13, 2008)

Death Note. 
 I can accept Kira dieing, but he should have died in glory, not defeated and humiliated by that snotty brat. And not in that outrageous manner, losing all his coll and dignity. 
 The only one who had the right to defeat Kira was L.  I'd have accepted that.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Wait. Inuyasha has ended? Naraku escaped?! WHAT THE HELL?!



Yes, it has ended. They failed to defeat Naraku. Over one hundred episodes and they couldn't even do that.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 14, 2008)

I actually liked how Death Note ended, which probably does have a lot to do with how I don't like Light and absolutely adore Ryuk.  I also liked the TTGL and Cowboy Bebop endings.

As for endings I couldn't stand, there are a ton. They include Fruits Basket - manga (didn't like how everyone was paired up and how some seemed to change so suddenly), .hack//sign - anime (which was pretty disappointing soon after the start), and Hikaru no Go (wtf, he lost? and of course the whole thing with Sai alejr;wrw34r).


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea the Hikaru no Go manga ending was disappointing.  It just stopped....  It should of stopped where the anime did.

I also refuse to accept that Kenshin died too.   That movie didn't count


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2008)

I was satisfied with the Death Note ending, personally. The manga ending more so, just because Light groveling and begging Ryuk to save his life was like the ultimate justice. The only bad point for me was that he was done in by Near's uber guessing abilities. It would have been better if he'd finished writing his name before Matsuda shot him.

The FMA anime ending was probably the most disappointing for me. Lots of unanswered questions and just a really disappointing finale in general. Sincerely hoping the manga has a more climatic finish.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 14, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Wait. Inuyasha has ended? Naraku escaped?! WHAT THE HELL?!



He's talking about the anime.  Yet another person who can't appreciate the fact Sunrise made the right decision.

Manga's still going and is about to end though.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 14, 2008)

It's about damn time it ended.  I loved the anime, but it just went on and on.  Naraku must of escaped a million times by now.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 14, 2008)

My problem with Inuyasha's ending wasn't solely based on Naraku surviving. It's also based on the fact that Inuyasha hardly ever had one truly epic match against him in which he felt his life was in danger. I wanted more out of it than that.


----------



## Katsuragi Tsukasa (Jan 14, 2008)

S-CRY-ed, Blood+, Rurouni Kenshin, Neon Genesis Evangelion (FTW), X/1999, X (Movie) and InuYasha (Anime).


----------



## Seany (Jan 14, 2008)

666 Satan. It just seemed so rushed, and not very creative =/. 

Dragonball. Although it's wasn't horrible, it just didn't feel like the best way to end it, especially for a character like Goku. I wish it ended back at the Frieza saga. Now that would have been epic.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2008)

666 Satan, Hikaru no go(manga) Inuyasha(anime) FMA(anime) Fruits basket are some.

I loved Death notes ending.

Though I see some people didnt like Rurouni Kenshins ending, I dont see whats so wrong with it(manga ending anyway)


----------



## Batman (Jan 14, 2008)

666 Satan, though to be fair the overall story wasn't that great to begin with.

Eva, I'm still mad about the random squiggles and swirls. Back in the day we couldn't get our anime from the internet. That was my allowance money I was spending on that final tape, and it was wack! I'm still mad about that, and the movies did not quell my anger.

Ranma 1/2, with it's no resolutions. Appropriate but still unsatisfying.

Naruto needs to end soon, and I doubt its ending will be anything spectacular.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have hope for the naruto ending


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 14, 2008)

i've also got faith for the naruto ending, kishi wont let us down


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 19, 2008)

Some crappy endings are:
1. FMA anime - Both the series and the movie had pretty disappointing endings. The series ended in a pseudo-cliffhanger, which I did not like. The movie just made things worse. Yeah lots of people die, so theres some closure. But many things don't make sense. Colonel Mustang becomes this sullen loner all of a sudden, and forgets that he wants to rule over the country. Winry gets two minutes of screentime, enough to deliver some new automail for Edward, before never seeing him again. The worst part was the the brothers end up in OUR dimension for some reason. What the hell was the point of that? Whats the point of having alchemists in this world when they can't do shit? 

2. Kenshin OAV ending - Basically, they try to cram the entire Jinchuu arc in a flashback, which is bad enough. Kenshin also acts extremely out of character. He has a wife and kid, and then leaves them for some reason to wander around. Then he gets sick and dies. They basically spat on the main theme of the Kenshin manga, Kenshin finding redemption for his sins and living happily ever after.

3. Evangelion - The series ending was an indecipherable mess. Sorry, I think endings should include conclusions of the storyline, not just psycho babble. The movie was just disturbing all around and the ending was just as confusing. Then again, the movie was just Anno's big "fuck you" to the fans.

Man I hope Naruto's ending doesn't end as badly as 666 Satan's. No final fight, no wrap up of the main relationship, no explanation of the other characters. Its the very definition of a rush job. I literally reread the portions of the epilogue timeskip because the transition was so bad that I thought the translators forgot to post some pages up.


----------



## hearts (Jan 19, 2008)

the fruits basket ending wasn't disappointing, just unsatisfying.
it didnt give us enough information of what had happened over the years
and the only marriage/children that were clear was that of kyo and tohru.

the anime for ouran ending was SHIT.
i love the series, just that they arent making anymore. 

ive heard fma is bad too, so i stopped watching/reading all together.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 19, 2008)

The manga of FMA is completely different from the anime and is much MUCH better, so I'd advise anyone who stopped watching the anime to read the manga.

Seriously its worth it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 19, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> 3. Evangelion - The series ending was an indecipherable mess. Sorry, I think endings should include conclusions of the storyline, not just psycho babble. The movie was just disturbing all around and the ending was just as confusing. Then again, the movie was just Anno's big "fuck you" to the fans.



You didn't like End of Evangelion ending? 

It wasn't that confusing compared to the ending to the series. Basically Shinji and Asuka became "Adam and Eve" in the end due to the Instrumentality Project. On the other hand, I still don't know what the fuck happened in the last 2 episodes of Eva.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The manga of FMA is completely different from the anime and is much MUCH better, so I'd advise anyone who stopped watching the anime to read the manga.
> 
> Seriously its worth it.



Actually the anime had a pretty good plot too. The only bad part was the ending, which was very disappointing. The manga actually seems more upbeat than the anime, which got downright grim near the end.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 18, 2008)

I had some free time so i finally got around to watching escaflowne, i say despite not liking the fma or death note ending, escaflowne has got to have the worst ending. The more likeable character, who did the most to end the war, Van, gets the shaft; hitomi leaves forever, his brother folken, pretty much the only decent zaibach soldier dies, hes left with a rundown country (fuck this , he controls one measely city), and Merle - probably one of the most annoying characters in the series.
Dreyden also get shafted imo, he says hes leaving to become a better man, and all he gets is , who knows i might be here when you get back.
Allen on the other hand makes out like a bandit, the whole series hes got pretty much every girl on him, including princess millerna, and im pretty sure eries liked him too, not to mentioned he made out with the oldest princess , had a child with her, who was raised by someone else, and yea that other guy died. Then to top it off, let me remind you allen did pretty much nothing toward the end, except lose to Van in a fight, but he gets his precious sister back, who probably had the largest death count in the show , not to mention burning down Fanelia, and he makes up with his father. And did i mention his son, is the head of fried now.

This show and its ending was complete wtf bs. end of rant.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Both the manga and anime Endings for Inuyasha wer putrid. And 666 stan ending was entirely too rushed. 

Yu Yu Hakusho is a mixed bag. The final arc felt extremely rushed, but the ending itself was pulled off skillfully.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2008)

death note nuff said


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 19, 2008)

GaryDAI said:


> Yea the Hikaru no Go manga ending was disappointing.  It just stopped....  It should of stopped where the anime did.



Hikaru no Go definitely has the worst ending of any manga.  None of the plot points were resolved well enough for me, and it really ended as if it were only halfway through.



> I also refuse to accept that Kenshin died too.   That movie didn't count



*Read the manga!*.  Start with the Kyoto arc epilogue and read to the end for the true ending of the series.  The anime movie is nothing compared to the true Jinchuu arc.




And people seem to be confusing "bad ending" with "I didn't want it to end".  Cowboy Bebop had one of the best endings in any piece of fiction I've ever beheld.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 23, 2008)

Prince of Tennis (that was lolending, unconclusive, unclimaxed.... part two and spinoffs alert lol)
ALITA'S LOL ENDING (those who saw it on yukito kishiro's page KNOW what I'm talking about... I was sick for DAYS after the Pinocchio-like ending!) THANKS GAWD FOR LAST ORDER!!
Shaman King (OH LAWD that really pissed me off!!)
666 Satan (epic lol, no battle, I call legend lol)
Death Note (Didn't like that stuff at all... I call spinoffs alert on lol)

And I add another one that dissappointed me. Uzumaki. WTF, they ran escaping from spirals all the damn time... and then that happened... I was really REALLY pissed! What a waste of paper and ink...  T___T 

Is it me or mangaka get so tired at the end, that most long manga's endings simply SAWK?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2008)

666 satan is the only one i can think of..that and chrno crusade anime and inuyasha, not to say it wasnt decent but it didn't live up to all the years we were waiting


----------



## GsG (Jul 23, 2008)

Anime

Love Hina (Why not giving the complete story like the manga or better yet let the manga finish first before making the anime adaptation?  Also, diverging sucks.  What you mean you want to get as much money as possible?  Screw your inferior products.)
Ichigo 100% (see above)
Tenjou Tenge (see above)
Inuyasha (see above)
Rurouni Kenshin (see above)
Berserk (see above)
Mahou Sensei Negima (see above)
Full Metal Alchemist (see above)

I mostly dislike incomplete and inferior anime adaptations to their superior manga counterparts.  I dislike when they say adaptation.  They should say replica instead so I get the same story as the manga as well as being animated.


----------



## Midus (Jul 23, 2008)

Death Note and Hikaru no Go for me.

Death Note should have ended with L dying.
Hikaru no Go should have ended after Hikaru found the fan and has his emotional moment.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 23, 2008)

death note, killing L was fucked up. and not having him at the ending even more fucked up.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jul 23, 2008)

The only one that really bothered me was the ending to the Claymore anime... I was sooo pissed at the end... I was almost yelling at the screen "WFT KILL HER NOW!!!"


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 23, 2008)

Claymore the anime...it was faithful to the manga till the 20th episode...everything after that was pretty much downhill.

the manga is EPIC though...


----------



## Shibo (Jul 23, 2008)

Karin     .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2008)

^agree with karin, but i thought escaflowne was the worse, and then one week later i read Count Cain God Child and im like fuck this is the topper, the main character dies even though he has no apparent wounds, and then they pull that bs that merryweather is not his real sister, and then of course they leave it open, because deliah still exist in other areas


----------



## Akatora (Jul 26, 2008)

Any that don't show what I expect.

Before I watched GTO people mentioned a time skip in the end of the series... Watched it read it, read the predecessors but none showed the students as adults as I was expecting to see since before I started the series -_-


----------

